# Ultrasound Guided Patellar Tenotomy



## bwilliams (May 28, 2009)

Hello Fellow Coders! 

One of my Sports Medicine physicians is performing a new procedure in his office.  He's calling it an "Ultrasound Guided Percutaneus Tenotomy", but based on the very brief Op Note, it appears that CPT 27390 does not come close to describing the procedure.  The following is a description of the procedure:  

Description:  After informed consent and sterile prep with betadyne, 20 gauge needle is used for local anesthesia and introduced into the proximal patellar tendon under ultrasound guidance with images recorded.  The tonotomy is performed by systematically introducing the needle repetitively into the affected portion of the proximal patellar tendon from the distal area to the proximal area, and from medial to lateral, with small amount of marcaine injected at each site for additional anesthesia.  Patient tolerated procedure well.  

This is the entire note.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to begin coding this procedure.  

Thanks!


----------

